# Your first time at the movies.



## Trade (Jun 2, 2017)

The first one I can remember was seeing "Them" at the Gulf to Bay Drive Inn in Clearwater Florida. I had to look it up to see when it came out. It was 1954. That's also the same year that drive in opened. I also had to look that up. That means I must have been 7 years old. I'm pretty sure my parents must have taken me to movies before that, but I don't remember them. I probably remember "Them" because it scared the crap out of me!


----------



## helenbacque (Jun 2, 2017)

I don't remember the first but will never forget walking to the downtown theater every Saturday afternoon to see the matinee serial.  It was a 'must do' for every child in town in the 40s.  That's when it was safe for the young to wander about town on their own.   My rules were ... don't misbehave and be home before dark.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 2, 2017)

The first movie I remember seeing was "The House of Wax". I was very young and my older sister took me to the Saturday Matinee. I was scared to death and sat on her lap the whole time the movie was on.


----------



## Lon (Jun 2, 2017)

My 10 year older sister took me to see Snow White & the Seven Dwarfs in 1938


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 2, 2017)

My first time in a movie theater was a Christmas holiday double feature in 1961 Swiss Family Robinson and Babes in Toyland.

For a little country bumpkin the theater was the real star of the show.

It has been restored/preserved and the backstage area has been expanded/modernized so they can host live shows.


----------



## jujube (Jun 2, 2017)

Like Trade, "Them!" is the first movie I _remember_ seeing.  I'm sure that's not the first movie I saw, but that's the first movie that made a really big (and really bad) impression on me.  I had nightmares for weeks afterward.  My mother was so mad at my father for taking me to see it.  

I've seen it a few times since and even though it was cheesy to the extreme, it _still _ creeps me out.


----------



## tnthomas (Jun 2, 2017)

First time at a movie?    It was either The Three Stooges In Orbit:








Or, Visit to a Small Planet, with Jerry Lewis:







I did see both of them at a 'walk-in" theatre in Canoga Park, Ca. probably on a Saturday morning matinee.


My first (and only) visit to a curved-screen three-projector theatre was with my mother and grandmother to see How the West was won.  My granma was  a Walter Brennan fan.


----------



## HazyDavey (Jun 3, 2017)

I'm not sure what was my first movie, but the one I remember seeing was, The Seventh Voyage of Sinbad. My folks dropped my brother and I off for the Saturday afternoon matinee to see a, "pirate movie."

When I first saw that cyclops coming out of that cave ..  :numbness::hypnotysed::nightmare: !!


----------



## Pappy (Jun 3, 2017)

Mom took me to see Bambi.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 3, 2017)

I remember seeing Bambi and Dumbo when I was little.  Don't remember exactly when, but I do remember crying my eyes out over both of those movies.  
I think it was a while after that before I saw anymore kiddie movies.


----------



## Trade (Jun 3, 2017)

Another one I remember. "Invaders from Mars"

I saw that one in the Carib indoor theater in Clearwater, Florida. 

I found an old picture of it on the net, Based on the movie that was playing this was taken in about 1954.  



According to the internet that one came out in 1953, a year before "Them", so it might have been my first. I'm just not sure now. 

But I remember that one scared me to death too. Especially when they put those mind control computer chips in the back of the necks of the kids parents. Although they didn't call them computer chips back then.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 7, 2017)

I remember my mother taking me with her when she saw Man With The Golden Arm starring Frank Sinatra. I was only 8 and didn't really understand what the movie was all about.  When I got old enough to go to the movies with my friends, right here in town, we saw Godzilla movies.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 7, 2017)

It was probably _20,000 Leagues Under the Sea _(1954).  I would have been about 8.  Double feature.  The other was a silly Jerry Lewis movie, I think.


----------



## Myquest55 (Jun 8, 2017)

My first movie was "Babes in Toyland" at the Mooresville, NC drive-in - probably about 1960.  Then was taken to Charlotte NC to see "How the West was Won" in Cinema-Scope!  I vividly remember the buffalo and the railroad.  Great fun!


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 13, 2017)

My first movie was Walt Disney's Fantasia.  We went to see it in a drive-in theatre in California, where we lived until I was about 7.  I remember it so clearly because it was a very big deal for our family.  My sister and I went in our best jammies and pillows and dad gave us a big lecture about how we must not make a mess in the car.  We stopped to get malts on the way to the movie and my sister or I (can't really remember which one of us actually did it) spilled our malt all over the back seat, right in the middle of Mickey Mouse and the dancing brooms.  My dad was not pleased.


----------



## tortiecat (Jun 13, 2017)

My first movie was 'Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs'.  I was about 7 years old at the time
so that would be 80 years ago!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 13, 2017)

I think it was Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs. My Mom and Grandma took me.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 17, 2017)

It didn't occur to me til I was surfing the web a few years ago, but the movies I saw in theaters when I was a child were actually produced/released long before they came out in our local theaters.  

I didn't go to many movies, but I think the first one was Old Yeller.  It didn't occur to me at the time, but it was an awful thing for a little kid to see-  the boy showed he was grown up by shooting his dog.  
I liked the original 'The Shaggy Dog' much better-  saw it on a retro channel not long ago, too.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 19, 2017)

I believe it was  about 1940, when my parents took me to see Disney's "Bambi".

I recall "Dumbo" too. Like Bambi, it also had its sad moments.

HDH


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 19, 2017)

Hey Lon,

Can you name the Seven Dwarfs?

Grumpy, Doc, Sneezy, Bashful.....?

Hal


----------

